# IDS Mass Tabs Log



## TheStuff (Apr 27, 2008)

I've had two boxes of IDS Mass Tabs in my room for the past 2 months now debating if I wanted to sell these or do a cycle with one of them to see the results I'd get. I decided I was going to go through with it and do a log for everyone else.

30 day cycle:

IDS Mass Tabs (1 tablet daily - 45 minutes prior to workout on workout days)
100% Whey Protein (Pre/Post on Workout days, 3 times daily)
Perfect Cycle (Twice daily, AM and PM)

PCT:
Torem Schedule (mixed with shake)
Days 1-4 - 120mg
Days 3-7 - 90mg
Week 2 - 60mg
Week 3 - 40mg
Week 4 - 20mg

MassFX
Week 1 - 2 Caps
Week 2 - 4 Caps
Week 3 - 4 Caps
Week 4 - 6 Caps

I am 21 years old (22 in May) and have been working out since 8th grade. I did not get serious about lifting until my freshman year in college where I began actually having a set workout however not a set diet. I am 1/2 Chinese and 1/2 Caucasian, so my genetics aren't quite the best for adding muscle. I have played soccer for 17 years straight, and help train the girls team here at the University every day.

In this cycle, I am looking to add 10-15lbs of muscle by keeping my strict workout sessions and diet in check. I tend to get off of my diet and not get an intake of enough calories to maximize my gains so a big goal will be staying focused.

Stats: Old Measurements from last log
Height: 5'9
Weight: 165lbs
Chest: 38"
Waist: 31"
Arms: 18"

Splits:
Mon: Chest/Tri/Delt
Tues: Cardio
Wed: Biceps/Back/Traps/Forearms
Thurs: Cardio
Fri: Quads/Glutes/Hamstrings/Calves
Sat: Rest
Sun: Rest

Workout:
Monday:
2 x 10 Bench press
2 x 10 Close-grip bench press
2 x 10 Incline bench press
2 x 8 Dumbbell flyes
2 x 8 Skull crushers
2 x 10 Tricep extensions
2 x 15 Front dumbbell raise
2 x 15 Side dumbbell raise

Wednesday:
3 x 10 Barbell curls
2 x 10 Concentration curls
2 sets of pullups to failure
2 x 10 Lat pulls
2 x 10 Bent-over Rows
3 x 10 Wrist curls
2 x 10 Barbell shrugs
2 x 10 Calf raise machine shrugs

Friday:
3 x 10 Squats
2 x 10 Barbell deadlifts
3 x 10 Leg press
2 x 10 Leg extensions
3 x 10 Calf raises
2 x 10 Barbell lunges
2 sets Farmer's walk

Status: I have not been taking any supplements for over 2 months now (not even protein) but have been able to keep and even increase my strength. Cycle Support was started tonight and Torem should be arriving sometime this week.  We all know how "potent" Mass Tabs are so I am going to be extremely observant of my health.

It will be difficult to have a schedule to fit within my school and soccer schedule but this is my schedule I have set for Monday, Wednesday and Fridays.  I will figure something out for Tuesday and Thursday.

8:00 a.m. - Wakeup to make breakfast (scrambled eggs, potatos, cycle support/protein shake)
9:15 a.m. - Go to first class with toasted bagel with peanut butter and yogurt/granola
11:00 a.m. - Head back home to have pre workout lunch (already made chicken breast and rice
11:45 a.m. - Go to second class with Mass Tab and take at noon.
12:50 p.m. - Head back home from class, get ready for gym, protein shake
2:30 p.m. - From gym go straight to soccer practice for 2 hour training
4:30 p.m. - Head home from practice, protein shake, cycle support, dinner (tuna or chicken or meat with potatos)

From this time on, I don't know what to fill in for meals, yogurt? peanut butter? Suggestions would be great. Shake will be taken before bed too.

I'm excited to finally start on this and see how the results are.


----------



## TheStuff (Apr 27, 2008)

Here are pictures of my progress:  I cannot for the life of me seem to have my chest grow with the rest of my body.

May 2nd 2007:  This was after I finished I believe my 2nd cycle of Epistane.  I think this was where I was in my best shape but as you can tell I can't seem to add any mass/size to me.











January 30, 2008:  This was after I got off a cycle of Ripped Tabs which I gained 15lbs (165lbs) yet again I still felt/looked small body size wise.  Strength increase was great in all areas.  You guys be the judge.


----------



## TheStuff (Apr 28, 2008)

April 28, 2008

Had my first workout today on Mass Tabs and I didn't notice any kind of effects yet, but then again, it's the first day and I am sure it takes a few days before it starts kicking in.

I wasn't feeling to well today so I think it had an affect on my attitude and energy in the gym today because I wasn't lifting well.  To make things worse, I forgot my lifting paper so I didn't know the routine so I had to basically remember what I did.

All in all, hopefully things start getting better and my health kicks back up.


----------



## TheStuff (Apr 30, 2008)

April 30th, 2008

Bad news guys.  I guess I was right after my workout on Monday.  I wasn't feeling 100% and when I wokeup Tuesday I felt even worse.  I'm coming down with a cold and will not be able to workout today 

I am hoping that I can kill this sickness quickly and get back in the gym by Friday.

Such bad luck that I started getting sick right when I started my cycle


----------



## TheStuff (May 9, 2008)

May 9, 2008

I am sorry that I have had little to no updates but like I said, I started off the cycle of a bad footstep with falling sick.  I've been on Mass Tabs for 2 weeks now and I have seen absolutely NO SIDES which is a positive because it was what I was scared of.  

With me being sick the past week and a half, it had a large affect on my diet (loss of appetite) and energy in the gym so I have been taking it easy on my lifts in trying to get better.  After the end of my 2nd week I am completely healthy now and I look forward to really pushing the weights these next two weeks and keeping on my diet/supplements now.

Here are some results from the past week.

Plyo Ball DB Press: 2x10 @ 80lbs
Incline Bench Press: 2x10 @ 140lbs
Dumbbell Flyes: 2x8 @ 35lbs (increase for next week)

Skull Crushers: 2x8 @ 55lbs (increase for next week)
Pushdown: 2x10 @ 160lbs (increase for next week)
Tricep Extensions: 2x10 @ 70lbs

DB Raises: 2x15 @ 15lbs (increase for next week)
DB Side Raises: 2x15 @ 20lbs (increase for next week)

CG Barbell curl (bench press bar): 3x10 @ 85lbs
Concentrated Curls: 2x10 @ 30lbs
Two sets of pullups to failure

Lat pulldown: 2x10 @ 100lbs (increase for next week)
Bent row: 2x10 @ 135lbs

Wrist curls: 3x10 @ 45lbs (increase for next week)

Barbell shrug: 2x10 @ 80lbs
Calf raise machine shrug: 2x10 @ 100lbs (increase for next week)

I missed my legs workout because I was sick in bed.

This is a new workout routine for me and I usually keep my lifts below 8 so having sets of 10-12 reps really has caught my muscles off guard.

In general, I feel like I have been growing, but I do not see any "major" strength increases in my lifts.  Hopefully this changes.


----------



## NordicNacho (May 9, 2008)

didn't you run ripped tabs a while back?  How did you like those


----------



## TheStuff (May 9, 2008)

I've felt a lot stronger/better with the Ripped Tabs cycle but I was running other supplements with that.  I am just taking Mass Tabs on it's own with protein and cycle support and then Torem and MassFX for PCT.

If I don't see any spectacular gains, then I'm sticking with Ripped Tabs.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 9, 2008)

I'll be following this now that you're healthy.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## TheStuff (May 12, 2008)

May 11, 2008

Today is the beginning of my 3rd week on Mass Tabs and I am finally starting to feel the results that everyone talks about.  Todays workout was great and I increased weight on basically all lifts.

DB Plyo-Ball Press: 2x10 @ 80lbs
Incline Bench: 2x10 @ 150lbs (increase weight)
DB Flyes: 2x8 @ 40lbs

Skull Crushers: 2x8 @ 65lbs
Lat machine pushdown: 2x10 @ 50lbs
Single Arm Cable Tricep Extension: 2x10 @ 80lbs

DB Front Raises: 2x15 @ 20lbs
DB Side Raises: 2x15 @ 25lbs

Wednesday is the next workout day

No sides at all.


----------



## TheStuff (May 27, 2008)

May 27, 2008

Sorry for the lack of updates, I have been extremely busy with school starting to come to a close so I haven't been able to get many updates in but I have been working hard in the gym!

This is my 4th and last week on Mass Tabs before I start into my PCT cycle and let me tell you that I am amazingly surprised and shocked by my gains in every area and in all lifts.  I know I have gained strength in all my lifts but when I look in the mirror I see the same sized guy but when I jumped on the scale today for the first time I saw 170!  I always fluctuated between 150-160 but 170 is definitely my highest weight I've had.

Great results from this and still no sides at all noticed.

I will be keeping my second box of Mass Tabs to do another cycle in 2 or 3 months.


----------



## TheStuff (Jun 2, 2008)

Well, I just finished my first month on Mass Tabs and now I start my PCT.  Strength wise I've felt a great increase as I have increased in all my lifts.  I have gained 20lbs (150 to 170ish) but I still feel/look the same size as I was before.

After Pic:


----------

